# NBA Dunk Contest - Travis Outlaw



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

When do they announce who will be participating in the dunk contest during All Star weekend? I'd love to see Travis get invited. With the highlight dunks he's thrown down this year, he definitly deserves an invite.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> When do they announce who will be participating in the dunk contest during All Star weekend? I'd love to see Travis get invited. With the highlight dunks he's thrown down this year, he definitly deserves an invite.


Yeah and James Jones and maybe Steve Blake in the 3 point contest as well?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> Yeah and James Jones and maybe Steve Blake in the 3 point contest as well?


James Jones for sure. 

I dont think Blake would do very good in a 3 point contest. He seems to have a rather slow shooting stroke.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

I doubt they would want that many Blazers there. The NBA hates our team and area and doesn't like to market us.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I doubt they would want that many Blazers there. The NBA hates our team and area and doesn't like to market us.


I think it's time to get over that line of thinking. The NBA undoubtedly wasn't thrilled with the "Jail Blazers" image because it tended to cast the league in a poor light. The success of Brandon Roy and this young Blazers team, on the other hand, is one of the good news stories of the NBA this year. Check out NBA.com for an example. Their main page is promoting tonight's game with the Nets and mentions Roy as one of the League's great young stars. With the addition of Oden next year, we're going to see the Blazers as the flavor in favor.


----------



## RetroBlazers (Jun 29, 2003)

although outlaw can jump out of the gym, i don't think he's a great "show" dunker. he's kind of awkward in the air with his body movements, and he doesn't seem to have that flash that you need from a dunk contest participant. and besides dunking over somebody, when has he ever done anything remotely flashy on a dunk? he never does a windmill or 360 or anything to show that he's got great tricks up his sleeve. 

and when i saw him do some nice dunks in warmups and stuff, they don't look graceful. 

but james jones should be in the 3 point shoot out


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I doubt they would want that many Blazers there. The NBA hates our team and area and doesn't like to market us.


Yeah I bet if we won it all they would cut from the locker room celebrations for a golf Tournament.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i liken Outlaw to Toronto's own Jamario Moon, who was the 1st player this year to be invited to the dunk contest..

i would not complain if Outlaw recieved an invite.. he can fly... i heard he can take a dime off the top of the backboard..(nbadraft.net maybe?) tho probably a gross over statement.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

If I recall correctly Travis got invited a few years back, but he declined. He stated in an interview with The Oregonian, I believe, that he didn't feel he was creative enough to be able to compete in the dunk competition.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

The Sebastian Express said:


> If I recall correctly Travis got invited a few years back, but he declined. He stated in an interview with The Oregonian, I believe, that he didn't feel he was creative enough to be able to compete in the dunk competition.


That was before the Mr. Clutch 4th Quarter Travis came along though. I bet he'd have the confidence for it this time


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

southeasy said:


> i liken Outlaw to Toronto's own Jamario Moon, who was the 1st player this year to be invited to the dunk contest..
> 
> i would not complain if Outlaw recieved an invite.. he can fly... i heard he can take a dime off the top of the backboard..(nbadraft.net maybe?) tho probably a gross over statement.


On the court there are similarities to Moon and Outlaw, and they are both uber jumpers, but moon is a former globetrotter. He has been doing show dunks for years and will be great in the contest. Outlaw, has been working on his NBA game, and not on show dunks. This is the big difference here.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> When do they announce who will be participating in the dunk contest during All Star weekend? I'd love to see Travis get invited. With the highlight dunks he's thrown down this year, he definitly deserves an invite.


Ya Outlaw in the dunk contest, Webster or Jones in the 3pt shootout, and Roy in the skills challenge, the all star game and the rookie soph. game along with Aldridge. That would be great!!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> I think it's time to get over that line of thinking.


Lets not put the cart before the horse here. The Blazers will be the flavor in favor when games featuring them don't have terrible ratings. I've hopes that will happen next year with Greg, but right now I see little to believe that the national media wants to see much more of the Blazers then they ever did and I'd guess that extends to the PR conscious league front office. What the league and national media wants is money and that comes from interested viewers. I'm sure you've noticed that Portland still is way down on Sportscenter no matter how many games they're winning... heck the last nationally televised game I saw was the vs Miami and the announcers couldn't stop blathering about the struggling Heat's story lines. 

It will be interesting to see how well represented they are at the AS weekend. Certainly Jones and Blake deserve 3pt contest spots, and I'd like it if David Stern spent at least a week on his knees begging Travis to participate in the dunk contest... but we'll see.

STOMP


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Travis, just do the "Carney Dunk!"

:yay::yay::yay:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

While Outlaw can definately get up, I don't think he'd be flashy or creative enough in the dunk contest.

And then you consider theres only 4 spots, with players likely to put on a better show;

1. Dwight Howard (said he will return if invited, likely).
2. Jamario Moon (already invited and accepted).
3. Rudy Gay (expressed interest and waiting on invite).
4. Gerald Green (if the report that he isn't interested is false, he'll definately be there).


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Isn't there a rule that prohibits veteran players from joining the dunk contest? Or is that rule lifted already.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

moon is in already
rudy gay definately deserves to be there
dwight howard needs a chance to redeem himself after last year's debacle by the judges
i'd say send outlaw, however i think they call it the "rising stars" challenge and i think you have to be in the league for less than 4 years?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

The dunk contest is not Travis' style. He's doesn't have an outgoing personality. He's very shy still. I just can't see travis wanting to be in that kind of environment.


----------



## Burton (Dec 24, 2007)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I doubt they would want that many Blazers there. The NBA hates our team and area and doesn't like to market us.


haha...well I don't think the NBA hates them. I think David Stern wants teams in the northwest. But Skip Bayless probably hates them 100,000 times over, at least. Makes no sense. The teams from Texas should be hated just on principle.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Guess no Travis in the dunk contest for sure..

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/01/outlaw_shies_away_from_dunk_co.html#more



> Much to the chagrin of his Trail Blazers teammates, Travis Outlaw said he will not participate in the All-Star Weekend dunk contest if he is asked.
> 
> "I'm not that type of dunker,'' Outlaw said shyly in the locker room.
> 
> ...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i still remember reading the issue of SLAM when travis was still in high school 

... travis outlaw most likely to win a dunk contest...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If Moon is in, I doubt the NBA would also invite D.Howard because they wouldnt want 2 players from the same team. I doubt the Raptors brass would even want Howard to take the chance of getting injured and participate.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Howard is on Orlando...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Brain fart... I often times get Howard and Bosh mixed up. :biggrin:


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> Brain fart... I often times get Howard and Bosh mixed up. :biggrin:


maybe you shouldn't drink beer for breakfast?

:cheers:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Travis could just take off from insane distances and win. How about taking off a foot behind the free throw line? But in reality I think Moon will win.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

roy 4 skills challenge


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Howard sucked last time, he's too big, you have to get the shortish ('short' at ~ 6' 7") guys with better hang time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

#10 said:


> Howard sucked last time, he's too big, you have to get the shortish ('short' at ~ 6' 7") guys with better hang time.


Howard didn't suck.. A lot of people thought he had a good chance to win it, and they wanted him to aswell.

I'm betting atleast 80% of the general board wouldn't mind seeing Howard in the dunk contest.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Howards dunking on 12 feet this year. i wana see that


----------



## anita55 (Jan 18, 2021)

I couldn't believe my eyes, I watched this video and I leaned the #1 Secret To Jumping Higher for my Basketball Game. Check it out, it's cool.


----------

